# shift knob?



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

is it me, or is the shift knob on the sentra glued on?


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

put a rag around it and use pliers. it should come off with some force.


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

is the top threaded like most cars?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yup! Do this, get yourself a Haynes Manual. It will answer a lot of basic questions when you're working on the car.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

lugee said:


> *is it me, or is the shift knob on the sentra glued on? *


yup, get a wrench of some sort maybe even a pipe wrench. Put a rag on it and turn like a mother! It comes off, and once it's off once it will be easier to get on and off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

How about if you tried that and still won't come of?


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm assuming u could just break it. i heard of a couple other people did that. frankly i think mine would break if i tried to take it off, i already broke a strap wrench that way (prolly weas cheap to begin with)


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I had to cutt myne off, that was the worst shift nob i have ever had to take off. WMF


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

yea, i tried to take it off a while ago, ended up taking a utility knife and slicing the thing in half. did you know nissan put freaken rubber bands in them? (or something like that) btw, this wasnt on my sentra. i still have the stock one on with the stock trim and a hole in the center =P (wear and tear)


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

So are you saying that it will be impossible to remove my '92 E's shift knob with the intentions of getting it back on?


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

If u remove it, you can just rethread both the shifter and shift knob and put it back on. I had to do that on my friends when he got an aftermarket shift knob.


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

How do you do that? Is it relatively easy for someone with no machining experience?


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

use a tap and die? im pretty sure if you learn how to use a tap and die you should be able to rethread it. i havent used one at all, but i know thats a basic way to go.

well, basic question, does the boot lock onto the knob as well? cuz when i feel the top of the boot, it feels like something is behind it as well, like a plastic ring, if i were to change the shift knob, would i need to change the boot as well?


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

BTW, its an 91-92 SE-R


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

lugee said:


> *use a tap and die? im pretty sure if you learn how to use a tap and die you should be able to rethread it. i havent used one at all, but i know thats a basic way to go.
> 
> well, basic question, does the boot lock onto the knob as well? cuz when i feel the top of the boot, it feels like something is behind it as well, like a plastic ring, if i were to change the shift knob, would i need to change the boot as well? *


Here are some suggestions and answers:

1. The knob will come off. Don't be afraid Man handle the thing w/ a pipe wrench (not a strap wrench) and a rag to protect the knob. You will be sweating and straining but it will come off. You have to get real angry w/ it.

2. The boot has a plastic ring to hold the boot up on the shifter. It is not connected to the knob, no new boot needed. 

3. Freakin' get pissed at something go out and take out your aggressions on your shift knob.... who's your daddy?


----------



## lugee (Apr 20, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *Here are some suggestions and answers:
> 
> 3. Freakin' get pissed at something go out and take out your aggressions on your shift knob.... who's your daddy? *


hahha, thx, ill trythat some time this week.


----------

